# Need Advice on my First Photography Site



## naaaach (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello Photographers,

This is my first post on the forum, and I kinda need help from all you pros. I'm an amateur photographer, but I'm looking to start my own do-it-from-home local photography business. I know a few guys who are in contact with people that need sleek photos for their new websites. I'm thinking of starting a business where I take custom requests, photographing whatever one wishes for local business sites.

First of all...is this kind of business a good idea? I'm just a student (with no job) who wants to make something out of my favourite hobby. Saving up for art school also. 

And second of all, I didn't think properly about my named when I registered my site. My full name is 17 letters long...with 13 of those for my last name. My last name is ridiculously long and hard to pronounce. When I look at other websites, I notice that the title of the sites are Firstname Lastname Photography. However, people usually have shorter last names, easier to catch on to. People stall whenever they see my name, so I wasn't sure if it's customary to put it on the site. I went ahead with Nach's Photography.

Anyway, I hope my first post is not too much of a noob post. Thank you all. Looking forward to be a permanent poster in this community!


----------



## Surf Much (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm more of a web designer than a photographer, here's my 2 cents...

You should change the website settings so that index.html loads as the default document and so that people dont see the list of files and folders in your site.

Apart from that its looking really good for a first site. Nice, simple, clean and attractive. Thats all a photography site needs to be because its your photos that do the talking so its good to have a simple yet attractive design.

And as for the name, I've seen plenty of sites where photographers don't use their real name - I don't see that being a problem.

Cheers,
Jono
www.surf-much.com


----------



## naaaach (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. Yeah, I'm still working on the site, trying to keep it clean. I only managed to get a couple of pages done though, and I'm still fixing the index.html problem. And great to know that my first name will suffice. Thanks again!


----------

